# plants turns brown



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

is it normal for plants that are light green to turn slightly brown with a bronze tint? what does it mean when it turns slightly brown? can it be some kind of alge or something else? 
Aponogeton ulvaceus is one of my plants with this case.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

i dont know some plants do this in my tank and on one side of my tank the plant is bronze and on the other side its a bright light green, i think it may have to do with the temperature rating on the lights??? i dont know pics would help determine if it was algae


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

mine used to do that..i assumed they were dead.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I would need a pic, but some plants turn a bronze color, and it is completely natural, and fine.

Algea would be able to be rubbed off somehow, and if the leaf is melting, it would break apart if you tried to rub it with your fingers.

Try that, and if the leaf is still strong, it is fine. If the leaf breaks apart, or stuff comes off and reveals a green leaf underneath, it's either a dying leaf, or there is a type of algea growin on it.

Maybe post up some pics if still confused.

Then again, _Aponogetons_ tend to go dormont sometimes. It's completely normal for them to do that.. I don't know much about when or why they do that, but it does happen.


----------

